# Installazione gentoo

## armando21

Salve a tutti, sono l'ultimo niubbo arrivato, quindi vi prego vi prego non uccidetemi  :Sad: 

La mia questione è easy.. Per l'università ho bisogno di programmare in java, visto che cmq volevo installare un sistema operativo per usarlo, volevo chiedervi come posso installare gentoo in modo da avere all'avvio la scelta se avviare gentoo o windows 7..

Vi chiedo scusa ora, ma se potete, riuscireste ad aiutarmi dicendomi passo passo come fare per installare gentoo? Non voglio tenerlo come unico sistema, voglio avere sia questo che windows, come si fa per ubuntu... Solo che ubuntu non mi piace molto e mi crea diversi problemi (su tutti quello del mouse che si blocca misteriosamente)..

Quindi se qualcuno è talmente pio e santo da aiutarmi, gliene sarei veramente ma veramente grato

Se ho sbagliato qualcosa scusatemi, sono nuovo di zecca :3

----------

## Onip

ciao e benvenuto.

Una guida passo passo c'è già, ed è quella ufficiale. Ti consiglio caldamente di leggertela per bene, da cima a fondo, prima di iniziare e, se non capisci qualcosa allora di tornare sul forum e chiedere.

Considera, comunque, che la forza di gentoo sta nella personalizzazione estrema e, di conseguenza, in molti casi quello che deve sapere cosa vuole sei proprio tu; per cui non sempre ti si potranno dare direttive precise, ma ti si potrà al massimo indirizzare.

Buona gentoo   :Laughing: 

----------

## armando21

uh grazie mille, ho letto un pò la guida e ho capito vagamente..

Ho scaricato l'iso "install-amd64-minimal-20121107"

potresti linkarmi (scusa se te lo chiedo ma ancora non riesco ad orientarmi bene) come masterizzare il cd e come installarlo senza togliermi windows??

Scusa ancora e grazie mille per la gentilezza..

Per quanto riguarda la personalizzazione sapevo che in gentoo era più ampia, però quella arriverà dopo.. L'unica cosa che mi serve ora è riuscire ad installarlo in modo da avere sia gentoo che windows..

Grazie ancora  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## Onip

il cd lo masterizzi con uno qualunque dei tanti programmi per windows (anche freeware) che ci sono in giro, di solito c'è un'azione del tipo "scrivi immagine". Essendo un bel po' che non uso windows non te ne so consigliare nemmeno uno.

sotto linux io userei brasero o k3b.

comunque, se il tuo pc è abbastanza recente ti consiglio di eseguire il boot da chiavetta usb: è più veloce e eviti di buttare via un cd.

per tenere windows basta ridimensionare opportunamente la sua partizione (per creare spazio per gentoo se non ne hai già) senza rimuoverla del tutto e configurare opportunamente il bootloader: nella guida verso la fine è spiegato bene.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ciao e benvenuto! Non c'è bisogno di scusarti troppo: chi si avvicina è normale che debba imparare e non ti spaventare se qualche bruto un po' farà il bullo, in realtà la comunità di gentoo è accogliente e ben disposta verso chi non si siede sugli allore delle distro pappa pronta e vuole capire  :Wink: 

Complimenti per non esserti arenato sulle cose facili. Con la spinta del dover programmare in java, grazie a gentoo imparerai anche ad usare bene linux!

Su windows per masterizzare, puoi usare l'ottimo InfraRecorder che è opensource e free.

Windows  7 ha la possibilità di ridimensionare nativamente anche la propria partizione. Cerca su internet, ci sono molte guide a riguardo.

Ti consiglio di dedicare molta attenzione ad ogni fase preparatoria, leggendo e capendo piuttosto che agire nel tentativo di indovinare cosa stai facendo.

Per cui prima farei un backup dei dati che hai su windows.

Poi mi farei uno schema su carta di come è partizionato al momento il pc ed un altro di come lo vorrei

Poi andrei a ridimensionare da windows la partizione dell'os a finestre e mi assicurerei che windows riparta.

Non fare nulla prima di essere arrivato a questo punto: è fondamentale che tu parta da una situazione stabile e funzionante.

Dopo di che leggi una prima volta da cima a fondo l'handbook di gentoo. Comprendi ogni singolo passaggio, fallo tuo e se hai dubbi usa irc o il forum per avere una mano.

Lo sò, è una palla e tu vorresti partire subito in 4a ad installare.

Ma la pazienza paga. L'impazienza genera frustrazioni, errori banali o tentativi potenzialmente devastanti (formattare la partizione sbagliata e brasare windows, installare sul filesystem live del livecd e non sul disco etc etc).

Per il resto, noi siamo qua: in bocca al lupo, happy compiling!

----------

